# Betta photography!



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

Does any photographer kind enough to show me, i'm sure and many of us here who like to take photo of our bettas? Most of the times, photos come out are either blurry or not clear enough. I have a 12 mega pixel point and shoot camera but again can't make a decent looking picture and some said you only need a 3.2 mega pixel to create a high quality picture of the betta.


----------



## Blort (Mar 3, 2007)

sent you a pm....my camera is only 6 and I get these (posted below)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you have a macro lens? They help. But my sister gets decent killie pics with the "macro mode" on her little camera. The other thing I heard (at the fish photo workshop) was to turn off the auto-focus and focus the camera yourself by leaning forward and back..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

Osiris,

I see you use camera internal flash. what type of camera did you use?


----------



## Blort (Mar 3, 2007)

Some of mine.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

khachdatinh said:


> Osiris,
> 
> I see you use camera internal flash. what type of camera did you use?


It was just a kodak easyshare one. Not very expensive. As long as it has macro and zoom, it's easy..

I owned a Sony Cybershot DSCH-2 awesome camera, great pics all with internal flash too but has potentional for a wireless slave flash.


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

nice photos.


----------

